# -



## solvency7 (Jun 15, 2013)

well....damn
three weeks ago after posting on here regardless,my wife kicked me out the house.
Obviously i was less than pleased,we have argued etc, back and forth,she hates me for a number of reasons.

Now three weeks in,she is sending pictures of herself to some randomer who thought it was a good idea to text me this!

Can i just say,personally i get people get sexually frustrated but damn three weeks in after destroying my 3 childrens lives and mine..

im not taking a high ground but theres a limit to how much i will stand


this post seems pretty basic like i dont care but trust me its been the worst three weeks of my life


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry that you just hit by a grenade. Do what you can to limit your exposure to stress and drama while you get over the shock and try to function again. One day at a time.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

solvency7 said:


> well....damn
> three weeks ago after posting on here regardless,my wife kicked me out the house.
> Obviously i was less than pleased,we have argued etc, back and forth,she hates me for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for what you are going through. It sucks.

Could you please explain what the part I bolded above means? You say that some guy who she has been sending pics to sent that to you? How did she destroy his life and his kid's life?


----------

